# Interest in Cruze body kits?



## bigrich (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to this site, and I'm just trying to get a feel for who might be interested in some black Cruze body kits. I am NOT a vendor member of this site, and I am NOT trying to sell this product yet. I'm just trying to see if there is enough interest in this, and whether I would get any return if I decide to pay for a vendor subscription. Please add to this thread and let me know! I'd really appreciate it, guys. Here are some photos so you can see them for yourself.





















-Rich


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Only body kit I would want would be the kit GM uses on there euro touring cars. I believe A-toy makes the kit but would have to import it from Greece


----------



## bigrich (Jun 14, 2013)

Can you show me some photos? I'd love to see what they look like.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

evo77 said:


>


What kits are these? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigrich (Jun 14, 2013)

evo77 said:


>



Hey evo77, What kits are these? I don't think I've seen them before.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Their made by a Phillipine company called Atoy. I believe they were sold as a genuine Chevy accessory but not positive.

And I believe this company is no longer in business.


----------



## bigrich (Jun 14, 2013)

I've never heard of them before! I'm going to have to look into that.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Wish there was a widebody kit for our cars......I would fork out the cash for that.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Wish there was a widebody kit for our cars......I would fork out the cash for that.


Nooooo lol lip kits are as far as u am going I actually need RS side skirts anyone have somr

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I have some.....but kinda need them lol. If u google widebody kits there's a kit from China that looks pretty tempting. I'll try to find a link to the pic.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm picturing a widebody and it looks chubby to me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Chevrolet Cruze gets a super fat body kit in China | CarNewsChina.com - China Auto News


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure if it's the wheels all sunken in but the Kit looks ricey. I'd excuse the wing on race car butfor street use, ricey. And not feeling the exhaust set up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I've always loved race cars, definetly a matter of opinion on things like this. The only thing I would change would be the exhaust to a single outlet maybe to a drift angle muffler..... and change the rims to a nice wide set of volk racing wheels...and maybe find away to still keep the factory fog in the air dams under the headlights.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQOAOCXEZXE13CG2ym_FtiyJ-f5KFI7OaC5FEN_dM8pta6ds9cXQQ this is the kit I ultimately want....but not sure if its available to the public... world touring car championship aero kit.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

IT looks like a Subaru WRX lol.


----------

